# Cuyahoga county



## Donna1020 (May 19, 2018)

Are there any spots in Cuyahoga county to find them? Thanks in advance


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Donna1020 (May 19, 2018)

Where at? I would love to find some


----------



## THOMAS SLIVKA (May 20, 2018)

Donna1020 said:


> Are there any spots in Cuyahoga county to find them? Thanks in advance


I found few at Chagrin valley


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Whatever you do, don't go hunting in the Cuyahoga Valley National Recreation Area. I've seen maps with it labeled as a National Park. Nothing could be further from the truth. It's a Rec Area, and the rules are entirely different. Why? I have no idea! More government bureaucratic nonsense as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

It's all about the trees


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Was thinking about it, thanks for the advice. Am also considering Nelson Ledges.


----------

